# Snow in Maryland



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

My earlier thread on using the Rail Kleen to remove snow has now been trumped by a huge NE blizzard. We are predicted somewhere 18-30 inches depending on location.

Early on I used the trusty wedge plow to keep ahead of the snow










However that did not last, as darkness fell so did the snow. This photo shows the snow even with the mainline bridge which is 18 inches off the ground










And finally here is my iron foundry in sunnier times, note the upper works on the building:










And here is the upper works now, which is the only structure visible on the railroad










And more to come......

Jerry


----------



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

Jerry--it looks like a lonely cabin in the snow 

Here in the Midwest we didn't get much (and my kids were sad)--have fun digging out from under all that


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Good time to work inside. Have to call my sister and see how she is doing there.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

looks like the snow plow now, will be the 10 digit powered that will require bengay after a few hours , be careful


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

You telling me Dennis

Still snowing, about 30 hours so far, hard to tell with wind, probably high 20s low 30s inches of snow, it stayed light fortunately, but when the sun comes out Sunday, there will be some shoveling. Not sure when I will see the RR again, it is literally buried with only the top of the iron foundry and the top of the windmill visible, rather startling

Jerry


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Ok final official 29.2 inches at BWI airport
Here is before and after from the same spot



















Jerry


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Jer, here's my before-and-after, as seen from the master bedroom window.



















Only thing you can see in both pics is the orange-topped rebar stake in the upper right.


----------



## Crisolite (Jan 9, 2008)

Cliffy, in your first picture the Dayton would have no problem plowing. In fact your flanger could handle most of it.
The second picture on the other hand. Sorry the V&T didn't have a rotary plow. Besides that is to deep even if they did. Looks nice though.


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

Snowshoes !

watch your back if you're moving it round, do it small sections.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Yea Cliffy... your 1st snow pic is perfect for a layout... Xmas card esque!..Ready to run trains yet... don't start an avalanche on far the side...

Dirk


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Ed, too true! And I sure want to make a Dayton model, snow or no snow...

Doug, I won't be moving any of it, but thanks for the reminder. Dirk, I'm ready to swap my snow with your surplus rocks...


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

wow you guys sure got hammered
Dennis


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

That was us here in new England last winter. I would feel right at home in Annapolis!


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

*Emergence--Sort of..*

Four days after the end of the storm, some melting taking place, I can see roof and even a little track emerging.










Compare to earlier photographs:










So the crew gave plowing the main line a try, but that 25 foot drift on horse shoe curve is tough










But the bright sun makes for nice train posing 










Happy winter to us all

Jerry


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Neat pictures, it is time to bring out the track gang with shovels.

Chuck


----------



## jimhoot (Mar 21, 2015)

They must really have the wood stove hot in that house!!!
Windows open and snow melting all around.
I do NOT miss that kind of snow's at all.
Stay safe


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

_*You're going to need a bigger plow!*_








http://forums.mylargescale.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Lol.... Hahaha!!!


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Cliffy... Just buried a ton of large rocks in dirt today!! Oooops..... then read your offer.

Free water for rocks....


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

OK Chris, you mean this bigger plow?










Photo taken by me at the LIRR Railroad Museum, Greenport, Long Island


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

> you mean this bigger plow?


That would be a neat model! Might even work better than that piddling little thing you use nowadays?


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

You bet Pete, the build of Jaws III has been on my wanna do it list for some time now. Have to start with a fish belly flat car and that odd steel caboose body tho...

Jerry


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

*SC&M RR Back in Business*

It has been 7 days since the record breaking snow, and the track gang helped by starving locals has finally cleared the main line. The trusty Forney pushing the plow made the difference, with a box car of supplies for the two towns. 










The lighthouse keeper was also glad to get supplies










IT was tough work










The plow was put aside as supplies were delivered, after the local helicopter had checked for any stranded cabins...










As darkness fell the Forney headed for the engine house after a job well done










Thanks for watching!

Jerry


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Sometimes the shovels are necessary. Looks good.

Chuck


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks Chuck, yes a blue plastic shovel and battery power got the RR going again

Jerry


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Glad you used a plastic shovel. Metal ones can cause damage.

Chuck


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Jerry
As of this afternoon there is still at least a foot of snow covering all my track. I still have piles of snow across from my garage parking over six feet high. No trains will operate on the IE&W for a while.


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Jim
Yes indeed. We here in eastern Maryland were in a "dry slot" for several hours that kept out snow totals down about 8 inches from surrounding localities. Nevertheless, we have lots still in evidence. Hope you get a melt soon on your track. 

Jerry


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

As everyone is doing before and after shots ... here are mine.
We received 22 inches in northern Maryland.
No operations here ... still recovering from large Christmas display in Bel Air.



















Still using a snow blower a week later ....fortunately the warm days are helping it melt ...


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

Richard,

Do you have any detailed images or more information about your bridges? 

Those really look nice.

Matthew


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Hi Richard
Hope you melt out soon! And let me know if/when you have another open house, I would love to see your spectacular layout again.
Jane and I did visit the Christmas layout in Bel Air, by the way, very nice setup we enjoyed it

Maybe I will see you at ECLSTS?

Jerry


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks guys.
To Mathew I thought I had done a thread on my bridges and trestles, but I guess it was prior to 2008 when the forum was changed to a new server. I will try to make a new thread in the future.


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Snow in Maryland, formerly melted has returned yesterday. About 4 inches. This time I was ready with the track powered snow work train led by an Aristo plow, and Western Maryland S4 and double FA1's. Rear has the "flanger", the Reindeer Pass track cleaning car to polish the track.










It did pretty good until the sharpest turn on the railroad, 5ft 6 in radius, where traction was lost due to icing.










But it did clear the track to the winery (wood barn in background) which was the critical goal. 

Now pondering adding a flanger blade to the Aristo plow, and a drip of de-icing fluid stored in the gon to keep the ice from forming on the tracks....spring better come soon!

Jerry


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry

If the rails are at a temperature that is below freezing, the weight of the engine will cause snow on the rails to pressure melt. Once the engine passes that film of water will freeze and form ice. This is identical to the lubrication an ice skater gets between the ice and their skate blade. They are actually skating on a thin film of water. Ice skating becomes much more difficult at temperatures below -30 (F) or so. The pressure if the weigh of the skater can no longer melt the ice. 

Many times, after a light snow, I've had a track powered train go around the layout ONCE and then stop, until I brought out an ice scrapper and cleaned the rails.

Battery power would work better, but there is still the matter of traction.

Chuck


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Thus the de-icing fluid fantasy....
Or scale sanders...

Jerry


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

You need a hot jet motor from a rocket to blast the snow away!


----------

